# New Holland chain baler



## haystacker (Jun 20, 2010)

HI my old vermeer 504c had been throwing fits with me trying to feed dry grass between those front double rollers. I have been thinking about moving up to a bigger baler and one that is a little more user friendly.I have been looking the New Holland balers like the 851 and the 855 models over but really dont know much about them. All the guys I know that have had them, like all machinery, either loved it or hated it one of the two.So can anyone tell me anything about them or would I be better off going with a Vermeer 605F or somthing newer with the open throat. Anything I can find out would be greatly appriciated. Thank you


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

I had an 855 7 or 8 yrs ago. I really liked it especially for doing corn stalks and bean straw. They will roll anything you put in front of them. One year while rolling up bean straw the dirt was wet but the straw was dry and more weather coming and that 855 chain baler worked while all the belt balers sat idle because the wet dirt would pick up on the belts and rollers. That baler made me alot of money before it self destructed. I would have bought another if I could have found one in good shape. Makes an odd size bale though 6X5. Good Luck


----------



## sandhiller (Jul 14, 2010)

I have owned 2 855's, both auto wraps. Can't say enough good about them. Never have to look back, they will start and finish a bale in anything. Although I've never owned one, I've been told by those that have to stay away from the bale command. Lot's of headaches. The 851 may have floor chains, more wear points. The 855 should have floor rollers. Take a pair of channel locks to squeeze the big chains on each side that hold the cross tubes to check for wear. They are expensive to replace. If New Holland would manufacture the 855 again I would get rid of my 664 in a heartbeat. Good luck, Jeff


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe I had a 846, had the floor chains, like has been pointed out already will bale anything. Corn stalks, bean stubble, mother in law or anything else that goes in the pickup. Mine made an odd size bale as well, 54" x 56" or something like that. Usually made around a 550 lb bale. Wasn't happy about that part of it.


----------



## haystacker (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone makes me feel a lot more compfortable about about buying one of them now. Thanks again


----------

